# Autometer tach in a 97 sentra b14



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ive done a search any didnt find anything about this..i got a 97 sentra and I brought a autometer tach and i would like to know were does the green wire goes. Like the location. I know what it is but dont kno were to hook it up on the b14


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

look at the tach installation on project 1.6 of NPM. they give you the exact location in the article.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Theres two ways to go. One is theres a wire comming from the ECU with the tach singal..like blue/white..I don't really remember..or you can go to the negative side of the ignition coil, which involves going through your engine bay and such;/ If you pull the panels that cover your ECU (under dash) you should be able to find the wire easily. Supposedly it's just laying there on NON-tach equpped cars.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i hooked mine up directly to the distributor


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> i hooked mine up directly to the distributor


Which wire did you tap into?


----------



## timothyc1234 (Oct 14, 2003)

hey green wire goes to the negative side of the distributor. its easy i took it to my mechanic and that's where he wired it to. works like a champ


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^is correct the green wire. I can post a picture if it helps.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't know why people go all the way to the damn distributor, that's a lot more work, not to mention you're hacking into wiring in the engine bay. I've just about quit trying to tell people how to do it right. If you find the Blue/orange wire at the ECU #3 terminal and tap into that wire, that's the wire used for OEM tachs.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i guess this 1 can b deleted too..its done


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

actually it was easier to connect it to the distributor, even the DEI dealer that installed my viper alarm ..hooked up the rev protection to that.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

yea for me2...i already had the hole in the firewall...thats were the ac lines were


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The alarm installer did that because he didn't have the info on what ECU wire to use. I used to have a Viper alarm in my truck and they grounded the antenna wire which totally screwed up the range. Installers rarely do things the right way. I just think that if a person can be made aware of a wire that runs from the distributor into the car, then why would they bother with running a seperate wire from inside the car to the distributor?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> The alarm installer did that because he didn't have the info on what ECU wire to use. I used to have a Viper alarm in my truck and they grounded the antenna wire which totally screwed up the range. Installers rarely do things the right way. I just think that if a person can be made aware of a wire that runs from the distributor into the car, then why would they bother with running a seperate wire from inside the car to the distributor?


True, if i knew what wire from the ECU was for the tach i wouldn't bother running the wire to the distributor. But since i couldn't find any info at the time and i saw a writeup on the distributor wires, i just hooked it to that. It was just easier for me.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> yea for me2...i already had the hole in the firewall...thats were the ac lines were


 ac lines??? 
i think you're talking about the different firewall hole, the one that i was talking about, and im pretty sure everybody else too.... its on the left side , under the steering column.


----------



## confusedb14owner (Jul 6, 2004)

*just a question*

What is a small tach i can get for my 95 gxe, i dont want anything huge just something small and out of the way ????


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

confusedb14owner said:


> What is a small tach i can get for my 95 gxe, i dont want anything huge just something small and out of the way ????


check some of the local stores to get an idea, i got mine from pepboys, its not that huge but its not very very tiny, since i still wanna see the numbers :0


----------

